# Graham Green. the writer.



## Susie (Mar 27, 2015)

So bored the other night, I watched Graham Greene's biography which I had recorded before Xmas.
And guess what? Poor G.G. (bi-polar) was driven by extreme boredom all his life.
To overcome boredom, he would travel widely, have love affairs, write books (which made him very rich!), but still--with all that--he found life very boring.
(Have you watched and enjoyed "The Third Man"? 
It's supposed to represent G.G.'s struggle with Catholicism and other issues.)


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 27, 2015)

You've given me reason to learn more about him.  Thanks.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 27, 2015)

Catholicism underlies through most, if not all, of his work. Brighton Rock is one such example where he contrasts the values of secular society (right/wrong) with those of the religious world (good/evil) using the characters of the story.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 28, 2015)

I've heard of him but not familiar with his books. Now I'm curious.


----------

